# Ipod nano 7g inclinaison de lécran ?



## The_ferret (24 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour 
je suis intéressé par Ipod nano 7g mais souhaiterais savoir si l'affichage peut s'incliner de 90° (mode paysage) précisément sur l&#8217;écran de choix des titres des chansons d'un album ou encore sur le choix des titres des podcasts pour plus de visibilité de la longueur des titres. 
je souhaite avoir la réponse d'une personne qui a tester svp car je ne parle pas du (mode paysage) concernant la vidéo ou les photos. 
Merci


----------



## iPadOne (24 Octobre 2012)

The_ferret a dit:


> Bonjour
> je suis intéressé par Ipod nano 7g mais souhaiterais savoir si l'affichage peut s'incliner de 90° (mode paysage) précisément sur lécran de choix des titres des chansons d'un album ou encore sur le choix des titres des podcasts pour plus de visibilité de la longueur des titres.
> je souhaite avoir la réponse d'une personne qui a tester svp car je ne parle pas du (mode paysage) concernant la vidéo ou les photos.
> Merci



Salut j'ai un nano 7 gen on ne peu pas tourner l'écran, je l'ai même dit dans un sujet ici au sujet de cette machine c'est l'OS qui tourne quand il veux l'écran dommage mais c'est kom ça


----------



## The_ferret (24 Octobre 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> Salut j'ai un nano 7 gen on ne peu pas tourner l'écran, je l'ai même dit dans un sujet ici au sujet de cette machine c'est l'OS qui tourne quand il veux l'écran dommage mais c'est kom ça



Salut,
merci pour ta réponse mais je ne comprend pas trop, que veux tu dire par : 
"c'est l'OS qui tourne quand il veux l'écran"

moi quand je parle d'inclinaison je parle pas d'une option pour que ça reste tout le temps horizontale, je parle d'un basculement automatique de l&#8217;écran comme sur iphone quand tu veux lire une page web en tenant ton iphone verticalement ou horizontalement pour avoir une plus grande visibilité de texte.


----------



## iPadOne (24 Octobre 2012)

The_ferret a dit:


> Salut,
> merci pour ta réponse mais je ne comprend pas trop, que veux tu dire par :
> "c'est l'OS qui tourne quand il veux l'écran"
> 
> moi quand je parle d'inclinaison je parle pas d'une option pour que ça reste tout le temps horizontale, je parle d'un basculement automatique de lécran comme sur iphone quand tu veux lire une page web en tenant ton iphone verticalement ou horizontalement pour avoir une plus grande visibilité de texte.




salut je veux dire que c'est pas comme sur l'iphone si tu tourne le mobile en mode paysage l'écran se tourne sur ce nano il n'y a pas de gyroscope c'est l'OS qui décide quand il veux de tourner ce qui se trouve a l'écran, sur le nano 6 Gen (que j'ai aussi) on pouvais au moins avec les doigts tourne l'écran (pratique en version montre) sur celui la on ne peux pas c'est en fonction de l'image ou la video que ça change d'orientation

voili voilou


----------



## The_ferret (4 Novembre 2012)

Très bien.. 
Merci pour ta réponse. :-/


----------



## iPadOne (4 Novembre 2012)

De rien ravi de t avoir aider


----------

